# my first ship



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

my first try at submiting photos hope it gets through 
graham


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

thanks Ron willtry again graham


----------



## graham wilson (Oct 25, 2008)

I served my time with B.P. 1946-50. For some reason I haven't worked out the "Rogue River" rings a bell (no pun intended )Was she a T2 ? Back then I spent time as an uncertificated 3/0 on the British Justice acting as a bunkering barge (all 12000 ton of her ) just off Bahrein. I wonder was it there ?
All best wishes for 2009.
Graham


----------

